# Fujitsu ASU9RD Halcyon blink code



## AC of Caroline (Apr 15, 2019)

We are renovating a unit with a Fujitsu Halcyon ASU9RD 2 zone mini split unit. It has a red operation light flashing 4 times and a constant flashing green timer light on both indoor units. Happened after we cut the power off for a month while we were out of town on another project. Both indoor units will run if set on fan mode, but nothing in heat or cool mode. Power company did work on power lines to house while we were gone. There is voltage to outdoor unit (checked with voltmeter) Is this a power supply issue/voltage issue or something else? I tried resetting breaker in panel box, leaving it off for 15 minutes and turning back on without success. 
Is this a power supply/voltage/ interference issue? We did some work on other circuits in the panel box.
Fujitsu is pretty stingy with technical help if you aren't Fujitsu certified!


----------

